# Gma's indoor winter gardening (and Sulcata brag) thread



## Odin's Gma (Feb 21, 2015)

I figured that my constant prattling about my indoor planting should have it's own home rather than adding on to Odin's enclosure thread. 
If you haven't already seen it, it's nothing fancy and it's obviously short term, but it explains the seed trays we are currently using:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/indoor-enclosure-all-input-welcome.108222/

Being a Minnesotan,and being cheap (and broke!) indoor gardening was the only logical choice when my son brought Odin home. I don't have a fancy set-up, just a bunch of seed trays and plants in our south facing deck door, which is why I wanted to share. Buying fresh produce for a growing tortoise all winter seems crazy to me when seeds and dirt are so cheap and sun is free! Plus, I love gardening and already had quite a few plants (the aloe was taking over the house!)
Now, this does not mean I necessarily recommend getting a sulcata in Minnesota, (I actually think that for most people it is a pretty terrible idea) the point of the thread is more that indoor gardening is fairly easy and a comparatively cheap alternative for feeding our greens/veggie loving torts when outside is not an option and grocery stores are run by humans rather than tortoises.

Current gardens and food plants include, hibiscus (still his all time favorite) aloe, spider plants, african violets, christmas cactus, a bromeliad, a sun and shade grass mix, a mix called "Bucks and bosses" that includes clover, trefoil and chicory and I have supplemented the gardens with some easy to find flower and vegetable seeds. The vegetables so far are radish (another favorite) carrots (mainly for the greens) arugula, cress, endive, radicchio, a few lettuces, (Salad bowl, oakleaf and red salad bowl) and something packaged as microgreens (fancy name for picking stuff long before it's full grown.  ) that include beets, pak choi, Kohlrabi, broccoli di ciccio and more radish. The flower seeds are marigold, nasturtium and dandelion. I have recently purchased some miniature rose bushes but it will be quite a while before I will allow them into the food chain (I am kind of a crazy hippie who does not dig pesticides.  )

Most of the plants I have already had for years so they are pesticide free, the seeds trays I ordered from Amazon for a few bucks a piece. The "Bucks and Bosses" mix I also found there, it was pricey (by my standards-see cheap) at about 20 for a a couple pounds of seed (seeds half an acre) and veggie and flower seeds are 1-3 dollars an envelope if you have to buy them (some I bought some I had) and you can find them everywhere.

Here is how most of his food is currently housed. No magical greenhouse, no expensive grow lights, just a lot of tasty goodness for tortoises and humans alike. (there are some herbs in some of those pots, but those are mine!)







Odin enjoying a new tray today!


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, I wish I had your green thumb. Terrific plants there.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 21, 2015)

wellington said:


> Wow, I wish I had your green thumb. Terrific plants there.


Thank you, but It's really just patience water and sun. 
The hibiscus is turning into quite the beast though, it can't wait to get back out on the deck this summer! And the 5 additional pots of aloe and african violets are elsewhere in the house.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 21, 2015)

This poor, sad tray is the one we pulled out of his enclosure this morning. He is an eater (and fertilizer) not a gardener. 

When I pull them to swap them out I till over all the dead spots with a very high-tech gardening tool ( a plastic fork) and reseed them.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 21, 2015)

WOW ! ! !

Great looking indoor garden you have there.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you! Now lets hope my outdoor gardening can keep him happy when the weather finally permits.

On the plus side, I haven't used anything unnatural on the lawn in over 20 years so I have ALL the dandelions and clover in the neighborhood!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 22, 2015)

You can see the wake of destruction, he just storms through, step, bite, bite, step, bite, bite. So glad I have so many seeds, these poor seedlings will never make it to adulthood.
Favorite seedlings are still radish, but we finally have some clover coming up, which he loved over the summer and the few he has come across are now making their way through his digestive tract  . He is also showing an increased interest in what I think is the trefoil lately (It's hard to tell when they are so immature). With all the tasty and tender new offerings he is showing less interest in the grass, but he still eats it.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 27, 2015)

Had a beautiful sunny winter day and a gorgeous crop of baby dandelion greens, clover and nasturtium to snack and frolic in. That face says it all!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 1, 2015)

Everything looks really Great!! The Nasturtiums will look really nice in the trays if Odin lets them go to bloom I envy your bright window. I'm surrounded by big cottonwood trees and have only ONE window that gets remotely bright enough. -Sadly, that window is usually covered in basking cats. Keep up the good work and be prepared to TRIPLE your indoor growing area by next winter up there in Minnesota!!! Odin's growing appetite will thank you for it. Nice post!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 1, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Everything looks really Great!! The Nasturtiums will look really nice in the trays if Odin lets them go to bloom I envy your bright window. I'm surrounded by big cottonwood trees and have only ONE window that gets remotely bright enough. -Sadly, that window is usually covered in basking cats. Keep up the good work and be prepared to TRIPLE your indoor growing area by next winter up there in Minnesota!!! Odin's growing appetite will thank you for it. Nice post!


Thanks! I was just doing some pruning and thinking how wonderful it is that my dining room smells like a garden center!  
Believe me, Odin is fighting to keep both the nasturtiums and the dandelions from ever flowering! Yesterday he almost took one of the nasturtiums out at the base! Little jerk.... And speaking of jerks, It has been a challenge keeping the cats out of the beds, but since I put them on the shelves and block it off with the lids it has been better.
I am actually looking forward to it! Don't tell my husband, but I am thinking of getting the dining room table out of there next year to make room for more plants.  
Shh.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 1, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Thanks! I was just doing some pruning and thinking how wonderful it is that my dining room smells like a garden center!
> Believe me, Odin is fighting to keep both the nasturtiums and the dandelions from ever flowering! Yesterday he almost took one of the nasturtiums out at the base! Little jerk.... And speaking of jerks, It has been a challenge keeping the cats out of the beds, but since I put them on the shelves and block it off with the lids it has been better.
> I am actually looking forward to it! Don't tell my husband, but I am thinking of getting the dining room table out of there next year to make room for more plants.
> Shh.



whispers: "DO IT! DO IT!"

I'm very lucky. My husband is JUST as crazy as I am. We have several grow spaces throughout the house right now. I lost my dedicated grow space due to slow-going home renovations. Here's my most insane/embarrassing-but-proud-at the same time---light set up...



Please also share your stuff on the garden chat thread in the off-topic chit chat section. We'd love to see what you're up too


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 1, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> whispers: "DO IT! DO IT!"
> 
> I'm very lucky. My husband is JUST as crazy as I am. We have several grow spaces throughout the house right now. I lost my dedicated grow space due to home slow-going home renovations. Here's my most insane/embarrassing-but-proud-at the same time---light set up...


Ooooooh.... Grow lights....
*jealous face*



> Please share your stuff on the garden chat thread in the off-topic chit chat section. We'd love to see what you're up too


I didn't know there was such a magical place! I sure will!
And I need it more than ever, just noticed a whitefly problem on my hibiscus! D*@N it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy pictures with a grumpy cat trying to eek out a ray of sunshine between plants.
Now my hibiscus is in the shower


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 5, 2015)

We dropped in a new garden today and my son set Odin in it on the far end of the enclosure in what was deep (about 4 inch high) grass and seedlings. He ate a path straight to the ramp and went to take a nap.


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 5, 2015)

How lovely , thanks for the photos , I have a few like you , spider plants & aloe vera, Both these are now outside , but in the summer they will have to come into the AC. as it reaches 50*c . How lovely that hibiscus looks ! I will see if I can get one next time I go to the nurseries. I'm also happy to see you have one of my favourite books on your shelf. Atonement by Ian McEwan


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 6, 2015)

puffy137 said:


> How lovely , thanks for the photos , I have a few like you , spider plants & aloe vera, Both these are now outside , but in the summer they will have to come into the AC. as it reaches 50*c . How lovely that hibiscus looks ! I will see if I can get one next time I go to the nurseries. I'm also happy to see you have one of my favourite books on your shelf. Atonement by Ian McEwan


Thank you!
It is a wonderful way to pass the time when it's -10 F outside!

Fantastic book, isn't it?


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 6, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Thank you!
> It is a wonderful way to pass the time when it's -10 F outside!
> 
> Fantastic book, isn't it?


Yes it is a great book , & surprisingly the film that was made of it was good too. I don't often watch films , the actors these days are not as good looking as they were way back when . However because I admired the book & did watch Atonement & the hymn the soldiers sang on the beach was very moving . It took me back to my childhood in Devon.


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 6, 2015)

By the way , is your ginger cat a Tom ? I think there was a rumour going round that all marmlade cats are Ginger Toms .


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 6, 2015)

I love this thread, right down to the beautiful cat.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 6, 2015)

puffy137 said:


> Yes it is a great book , & surprisingly the film that was made of it was good too. I don't often watch films , the actors these days are not as good looking as they were way back when . However because I admired the book & did watch Atonement & the hymn the soldiers sang on the beach was very moving . It took me back to my childhood in Devon.


I've not seen the movie, I don't even think I knew it was adapted into one.
I tend to avoid movie adaptations of books that are really well written, they rarely live up to my expectations. Although I make an exception for Stephen King movies because I adore him and I also have a weakness for horror films even if they are badly made, so either way I win. 


puffy137 said:


> By the way , is your ginger cat a Tom ? I think there was a rumour going round that all marmlade cats are Ginger Toms .


He is, his name is Big Jim and he is reigning King of the Beasts in our house. He keeps the other two cats in line with a healthy thump to the head if they get too rowdy, but he is a sweet, gentle soul and he loves Odin. 


Jacqui said:


> I love this thread, right down to the beautiful cat.


Aww. Thank you!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 7, 2015)

The geranium has finally rebounded fully, now just waiting for some flowers *fingers crossed*





The mini tray of dandelion, nasturtium, marigold and assorted clover is a snacking dream.






And the big pot of marigold is finally getting ready to flower!






The basil is getting huge! Over a foot high! It's mostly for us primates, but every now and again he takes a bite or two.





Green grass in the winter, it's a beautiful thing. 





And tasty geranium leaves that you could nap under if they weren't so darn tasty!





And Mr. Hibiscus getting another whitefly treatment in the shower. It's been a week since the last one and the problem seems to be nearly resolved. Have only spotted a few of the pests in the last couple of days. YAY!!!!


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't forget the old Miracle Grow for your geraniums , they thrive on a feed. I at last figured out how much to add to the watering can. Your hibiscus made me go shopping , didn't find a hibiscus , but I did come home with some bougainvilleas , which I will photograph & share with you soon.
Lovely to see your hibiscus in the shower, I had my dusty old yuka out on the lawn for a quick douse , its now looking better.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 7, 2015)

They always seem happier after a nice shower, but the hibiscus is the only one that requires the actual shower for his. The rest get theirs in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 7, 2015)

Time for a walk in the sun!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 8, 2015)

Best day ever! Not only is it going to be sunny and beautiful and get up to the mid 40's (F) today, I was giving Odin's garden their morning misting and I noticed something wonderful in the hibiscus pot!



A baby hibiscus plant! I don't know how long it's been there but I am over the moon about it! I have made several attempts at rooting cuttings and have had no luck, so this is just a fantastic surprise.



Also the first marigold on the new plants with several other buds coming along.




And a couple of new mini rose buds!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 8, 2015)

Odin was not nearly as excited as I was about the hibiscus shoot, or anything else. He is throwing his typical, post-Mazuri, temper tantrum. He sat in the middle of the garden with his grump-face on until he saw the edge of the garden and then promptly belly-slid out and tried to escape. (it's only a couple of inches and we lay cardboard around them to soften his landing. We also are always sitting right there watching, so he never gets far.)
But that's okay, the next few days are supposed to continue to be beautiful and i'm sure a fresh marigold flower will help his mood.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh! In my amusement over our adorable little grouch, I almost forgot the other fantastic news! More new grass seeds came in the mail in the last couple of days! 
(Also, blue fescue, not pictured) it's all been planted and I am anxiously awaiting sprouts, not that I will probably be able to tell what's what since I randomly seed each garden with whatever I grab to keep as much variety in each tray as possible, I mean, grass is grass to me, but still! So excited...for Odin.

(okay, me too! Each new sprout fills me with joy and pride! I know, I know. )


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm feeling guilty for not trying to grow tort food , but in this climate & with so many there would never be enough.However here is a pic of the geraniums & the bougainvilleas ( horrible name , why can't they find a pretty name for that plant like Clover or Willow ?') that I bought day before yesterday , after not finding a hibiscus . Madeline & the torts like geranium flowers & leaves . & petunias are always welcome. The last one is a shot of the flowers emerging on the Camel's Foot tree.


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 8, 2015)

whops looks like I'm repeating myself .


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 11, 2015)

This is more exciting than the delicious smothered burrito this container once held! (recycling for the win!)

My cactus seeds came!

I have never grown cactus before, much less from seed, so I have no idea if they will work, but for the price (about 6$ for 20 seeds) if only one grows I will have gotten my moneys worth and more. As a free gift, they also sent me chia seeds, I have read that torts aren't very interested in them, but I threw a few in one of Odin's trays to try it out. Yay!


----------



## HLogic (Mar 11, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> This is more exciting than the delicious smothered burrito this container once held! (recycling for the win!)
> 
> My cactus seeds came!
> 
> ...



Do not let the chia get loose outside! I can't tell you how many hours I have spent pulling those annoying plants from a couple of my enclosures. None of my torts would give it a second look. Any pieces of it contacting the ground will root and continue the propagation of this nefarious weed.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 11, 2015)

HLogic said:


> Do not let the chia get loose outside! I can't tell you how many hours I have spent pulling those annoying plants from a couple of my enclosures. None of my torts would give it a second look. Any pieces of it contacting the ground will root and continue the propagation of this nefarious weed.


No worries! I am in Minnesota, those pesky buggers won't stand a chance outdoors up here.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 11, 2015)

It froze here and they were unphased...nothing like MN but I wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 11, 2015)

HLogic said:


> It froze here and they were unphased...nothing like MN but I wouldn't take a chance.


I won't do it intentionally, but if an errant seed escapes the confines of the house I won't be worried. I am in the far north of zone 4B, nearly 4A.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 14, 2015)

You should share some of your gardening skills with us in the Off Topic section under gardening.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 14, 2015)

I have stopped in a few times, and I will sure be back!

Odin the trouble maker took a bath while I did a little maintenance in his enclosure today:


Notice the reason?




It was because _Somebody_ decided that pruning his own personal aloe nearly down to the substrate was a good idea this week (I think he was staring at it and trying to will it to regrow.  )



Fortunately I have aloe plants to spare, so after some playing in the dirt and repotting he got 3 beautiful new plants today!



This is the poor thing I dug out. 
Since the root and base still look so good and strong I am going to try and give it a second shot at life



Happy repotted far away from that little stinker in a new pot with some friends.



And THIS!!!!!!!!!
I don't yet know if an errant seed somehow ended up in the agave tray or if this is my first seedling, but I am very excited!



All closed back up and humid as heck next to Odin's snack tray.



And the next two trays in the line up, doing well. YAY!


----------



## leigti (Mar 14, 2015)

This thread makes me want to go get one of those little green houses. I mean it really really really does  i'm going to plant a few seeds in my garden today. But it's not warm enough yet to plant the garden totally.


----------



## leigti (Mar 14, 2015)

It's so funny how your tortoise will "prune" for you. My Russian will definitely do that, I put in a bunch of hens and chicks for her, by the time I got home from work the next day they were gone.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 14, 2015)

leigti said:


> This thread makes me want to go get one of those little green houses. I mean it really really really does  .



Me too! Except BIG! I would love spending all day just pruning and misting and seeding.....

OH! And my geranium is starting to bud! Odin will be so happy. 



leigti said:


> It's so funny how your tortoise will "prune" for you. My Russian will definitely do that, I put in a bunch of hens and chicks for her, by the time I got home from work the next day they were gone.



I was honestly surprised the aloe lasted as long as it did in his enclosure, and the christmas cactus has had remarkable luck! I imagine keeping the fresh trays coming every week has gone a long way toward that.

I should probably mention that. Right now we have 4 large trays (standard seed trays, @11" x 22") going for him, obviously with a lot of other assorted offerings, but the trays we drop into his enclosure are randomly seeded with whatever I grab each time we pull them out of his enclosure, and right now we are dropping in a fresh tray roughly once a week. He is 10 months old and 143 gms as of last week.
We pull them before he eats everything completely, usually there are just tufts of sad, trampled and munched grass left. So, when I pull them each tray has roughly 3 weeks to rebound and sprout before being devoured. It is working better than I had hoped!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 14, 2015)

Awesome gardening day! I am seeing flower buds almost everywhere!
Geranium



Roses



Marigold



African Violet



And one of my orchids!!!!!!! I don't recall ever getting an orchid to rebloom! (not tort food, obviously)


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 17, 2015)

The picture of the seedling in my agave tray that I posted the other day is most certainly not an agave, but the NEW seedlings coming up sure are! 
SO EXCITED!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 18, 2015)

There are a couple more agave sprouts coming up today, and i decided to take the rest of the week off work because I had the time and I need to reboot. So, along with awaiting delivery of some new mail order seeds and plants (lots of strawberries! YAY!), I stopped at the garden center yesterday (despite the fact that we are two months away from planting season so there isn't much to shop for yet) and picked up a pot dolly and a new, bigger home for Mr. Hibiscus. I think he will be very happy there.  And it will be much easier for me to move him and rotate him to catch more sun.
Oh, and the 3 new aloe plants I put in Odin's enclosure the other day? Yeah, they have been pruned......but cute tort booty! YAY!




FYI, repotting something that large in the dining room? Quite a mess, and not very easy, but it was necessary.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 18, 2015)

I was also very happy to see a couple soil centipedes in the garden and the hibiscus while I was potting and watering! I am not generally a big fan of bugs in the house and centipedes in particular are pretty creepy, but this type should actually be pretty beneficial in controlling the bothersome whiteflies and fungus gnats. I will try and snap a picture of one of them next time I see one, it's good to recognize the friendlies.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 18, 2015)

Geez! Catching these little buggers on camera is like finding proof of a Yeti, but I did it! Meet one of my little garden helpers:


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 20, 2015)

Gardens are doing great!
The little snacking tray is now a big snacking tray! He has a tough time getting through the jungle and prefers to pick off the overhanging ones on the sides allowing the center to actually grow, which means I may just get a flower eventually! I also use this one to clip dandelion greens and clover for him later in the week when the tray in his enclosure starts to get down to just grass.




Next tray in the line-up is downright overgrown! That will change this weekend when it goes into his enclosure....



Mmmm



And AGAVE!!!!!! There are two random seedlings that I am leaving in because I would like to know what they are, but I count 6 likely agave seedlings!


This was the first one, with a new little one coming up right next to it. Just gorgeous! I can't wait to see what kind it is!




So much green!



And just days away from african violet flowers! 



This is the current tray, the picture doesn't quite do it justice, but it's getting pretty rough (except for the miraculous ressurection of the once very sad and eaten spider plant!). We will pull it within the next few days.




And Odin taking a pre-snacking bath. I just can't get over the cuteness of his swim-like bathing pose.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 20, 2015)

Odin's gma: WOW...I feel like I must have taken a nap or something and while I was out this thread became even more FANTASTIC! Your indoor garden is absolutely inspiring!!! -truly! I'll be coming to you for help when my indoor hibiscus gets bigger (right now it's only a seedling).

@puffy137 all the pictures you post always look like Paradise. I imagine you living inside the painting of "Expectations"


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 20, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Odin's gma: WOW...I feel like I must have taken a nap or something and while I was out this thread became even more FANTASTIC! Your indoor garden is absolutely inspiring!!! -truly!


Thank you! And honestly I kind of feel the same way about the plants! It seems like I just started them and overnight they all just exploded!
I just received my bare root pineberries yesterday (a white strawberry hybrid) so I had some repotting and rearranging going on after that last post. I have also started seeds for the spring for both here and for up at my folks lake house (so far, tobacco, asparagus and rhubarb) and more herbs for myself, so, more pics!

I am not a neat and clean gardener.



The marigold is as tall as the basil now and one of the cats is very interested.



He is also very interested in the errant grass seeds that took hold in my avocado plant. (seeded from a grocery store avocado after a delicious batch of guacamole)




And off course since the cats got to taste, Odin had to come out for inspection and sampling also




And they may not look like much now, but (hopefully) tasty pineberries will be here before long! Still awaiting additional strawberry seed varieties.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 20, 2015)

Everything looks amazing!! It kills me that you got pineberries. My kids found them in a catalogue and Jacqui showed them to me in the garden chat. I'm planning on getting some in the near future. Do you know if they're June bearing or Ever bearing?? Also, you'll have to tell me how you know when they are ripe.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 20, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Everything looks amazing!! It kills me that you got pineberries. My kids found them in a catalogue and Jacqui showed them to me in the garden chat. I'm planning on getting some in the near future. Do you know if they're June bearing or Ever bearing?? Also, you'll have to tell me how you know when they are ripe.


Everbearing! I also have some yellow alpine and blue lillium (which I had never heard of) seeds on the way, also both everbearing. I wanted to try some different colors to see if they would indeed be a little more bird proof here and at the lake. Of course the two varieties I am waiting on won't be producing anything this year since I am starting them from seed, but I am excited anyway!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 20, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Everbearing! I also have some yellow alpine and blue lillium (which I had never heard of) seeds on the way, also both everbearing. I wanted to try some different colors to see if they would indeed be a little more bird proof here and at the lake. Of course the two varieties I am waiting on won't be producing anything this year since I am starting them from seed, but I am excited anyway!


Excellent! I'm all for everbearing!!! I've never even heard of the other two? I'll have to look into those.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 20, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Excellent! I'm all for everbearing!!! I've never even heard of the other two? I'll have to look into those.


Me too! Strawberries are just too delicious to have to confine yourself to one harvest! 

Once again, Odin is in a post-Mazuri sulk and has no interest in my talk of strawberries, so to cheer him up I gave him a hibiscus leaf bigger than he is, and once he moved it, he found his roughly once a month treat of some fresh grated carrots! That cheered him right up! He attacked it as though he hadn't eaten in months!


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Mar 21, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Me too! Except BIG! I would love spending all day just pruning and misting and seeding.....
> 
> OH! And my geranium is starting to bud! Odin will be so happy.
> 
> ...




Okay so i love your indoor garden thats what i want !! Haha i have a few questions tho. For starting them out as seedlings should i have them covered ? I know you do with just about all new plants but i didnt see anything covered in your posts besides the cactus. Also you posted the size of your trays but r these the ones with or without drain holes? Thank you !!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 21, 2015)

New Desert Tortoise Mommy said:


> Okay so i love your indoor garden thats what i want !! Haha i have a few questions tho. For starting them out as seedlings should i have them covered ? I know you do with just about all new plants but i didnt see anything covered in your posts besides the cactus. Also you posted the size of your trays but r these the ones with or without drain holes? Thank you !!



Nope, I don't use the ones with drain holes since we are putting them directly into his enclosure. I also mix coco coir in with the potting soil. It keeps the trays a bit lighter and helps retain moisture. As far as covering them, once the seeds are sprouted and healthy I keep them uncovered during the day, that way they get more air flow and fungus won't build up in the soil or damp off the seedlings. I do still cover all but the most grown ones at night, although the grass is so tall it's not really that effective.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Mar 21, 2015)

Haha okay great thank you! Ill look for trays without drain holes that have covers haha


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 21, 2015)

I ordered mine on amazon, cheap and quick delivery.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Mar 21, 2015)

By any chance do you know which ones u got ? Cuz i keep finding only ones without covers


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 21, 2015)

I ordered them separately

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I0HL99Q/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058PTK6M/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 21, 2015)

Found this great online shop a while back for some of the different seeds I am trying:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=me=A20N69YSW9TOUN&field-keywords=grass


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 30, 2015)

Back in post 36 I complained that our little gardener had pruned his aloe nearly down to the substrate so I dug it up and transplanted it into a pot with some of the other aloe to see if it could be saved, and like a phoenix from the ashes, I see this!




It's alive, ALIVE!!!!!!!!!

Oh, and I now have 10 agave seedlings!




Nearly %100 germination rate! (I think there was one seed that didn't sprout) They are painfully slow growing so far, but they are holding strong!


But the gardens are taking over the dining room, I can't wait for spring!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 30, 2015)

I worked the weekend so I had the day off, and when my son left for the day I "snuck" Odin some african violet and marigold flowers and Mazuri.
First, he RAN out from under the top level and jealousy guarded his treat while posing perfectly over his handmade stone:




Then he blocked out the first two letters of the word "great" and chowed down!
Funniest. Tortoise. Ever!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 4, 2015)

Finally a second leaf poking out of agave #1! It seems like it has taken years 



And now to wait for the rest to follow suit.....




Weekly rotating and seed starting (and some mini rose buds!) And who doesn't have a 55 quart bag of dirt in the dining room? That's normal, right?



Geranium flowers brightening up all that green and brown (and scratched paint from the cats sharpening their claws on the door before I blocked it with the gardens!)




Asparagus, rhubarb and tobacco seeds (not for Odin) reaching for the sun in front of pineberry, rose of sharon, parsley and agave seedlings.



The large pot of pineberries doing beautifully!




And a bright yellow sticky trap hanging from the spiderplant and catching errant whiteflies from what is now a nearly 6 foot hibiscus! I swear it was only about 4.5 feet when I moved it in the house this past fall!




And formerly a mangled aloe stub, now a bright green baby plant!



And WHY would I save this one aloe plant when I have all of these??????
(notice the babies sprouting up also?)



And these.....



Oh, and these, also pretty mangled, but coming around!



It's because I have seen Odin eat, that's why!

OH! And African violet flowers! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 4, 2015)

And new agave leaves should be coming soon! This split in the seedling is where the first real leaf comes from! YAY




I noticed it when I put my readers on to gently sprinkle sand over the soil surface to help anchor all my babies now that it seems there will be no more new sprouts. I purchased white sand because I ordered lithops ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithops ) seeds and I am hoping that when they arrive and sprout I will be able to better see them and I think it's going to work because I can certainly see the agave sprouts better now! AND, it looks like snow.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 4, 2015)

It is once again time to change out the aloe in Odin's enclosure. I know, I know, it seems like I just did that. It's because I did! What can I say, this stuff is like candy to him!
I chose my big (and pretty overgrown) aloe pot today, and I think you can see why.



I thought pulling three big ones out would suffice, but I kept finding babies......



So I pulled out FIVE!




And there are well over five babies tucked in this mess to take their spots.....



And these poor things are what I pulled out of Odin's enclosure. 
And do you see the scarring towards the base of the christmas cactus? Yep, you guessed it. Nibble marks.




And dropped in two big new ones (along with a few geranium flowers)








All the ruckus woke up Mr. Grumpy



Who proceeded to RUN down the ramp to see what I was up to.



He couldn't wait until he actually got to the bottom and belly-slid off the side when he was close enough.





The flowers never stood a chance...



But the big pot has a fresh addition of organic soil and more room to grow



And these sweet little babies will be big (see # lunch) in no time!



And hopefully these guys will bounce back like the last one did. 



Happy indoor tort gardening!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 4, 2015)

No matter how grumpy Odin gets, a giant hibiscus leaf always gets his eyes to sparkle like a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## DawnH (Apr 6, 2015)

WOW - love it. I want to move in with you...lol


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 19, 2015)

New week, new garden flat, and of course Odin has to immediately check it out!



The flat I pulled out, all reseeded and relieved for the respite.




And if you look just right and up from the center of the pic you can see one of my friendly little garden helpers running away from my camera. The only time I really see them is when I till the gardens up or water them deeply, and it's always nice to get proof that they are still there, taking care of business.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 17, 2015)

The aftermath of months of indoor gardening:

SO many empty pots



So many bags of dirt and seeds



So many packets of seeds!



So many empty, dirty flats and domes



But just because the party has moved outside doesn't mean it's over inside! Sempervivum sprouts:



And agave



Both slow growing, but both doing their thing!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 4, 2015)

When is the best time to start winter indoor tort gardening? A few weeks ago!
I bought these little beauties, they claim to be organically grown, and they may have been, but I am still going to give them time to grow out (and grow bigger!)



Then there are these! 4 new types of aloe to go with the boatloads of aloe vera I already have. And the jar of twigs? Trying to root more hibiscus (again)
NEVER too much hibiscus for Odin!



The sempervivum are adorably tiny, but should be snack size by fall.



And the cursed agave! It's painfully slow growth is sheer torture for me, but they are still growing!

And at this rate may be snack size by 2045. 



The outdoor garden is rapidly becoming tort heaven!



And I purchased another hibiscus that is on the no eat list for a minimum of six months.



And the big hibiscus took a heck of a hit with some late frosts but it is already rebounding beautifully after a hard trimming.


----------



## taza (Jun 4, 2015)

gorgeous i wish i had a green thumb like yours!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 7, 2015)

taza said:


> gorgeous i wish i had a green thumb like yours!


Thank you! It's a bit of work, but with the way Odin eats it is certainly a money saver!
This morning I did a bit of flat maintenance while waiting for the sun to hit his outdoor enclosure, swapping out the old, raking and seeding it, and dropping in a terribly overgrown new one!



Poor try, but look at all the seeds choices in the box behind it! I reseeded this one with clover, buffalo grass, cat grass, a few specialty lettuce seeds, dandelion and rose mallow. Yummy!



The one at the top of the pic will go in next week while the other two large ones grow (the one at the top right is a half tray that we grow just for clipping to mix bits with his rare mazuri treat)



Yet despite the treat of a large hibiscus leaf, a few flowers and a brand new delicious grazing tray, he has chosen to pout until we take him outside. Typical Odin.


----------



## taza (Jun 8, 2015)

lol! little rascal


----------



## goReptiles (Jun 13, 2015)

how long does it take him to devour a tray?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 14, 2015)

goReptiles said:


> how long does it take him to devour a tray?


One week and he has it down to almost nothing, so we have four rotating trays giving each one a month to sprout and recover.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 14, 2015)

Went away for the weekend and came home to the six pounds of opuntia pads I ordered! Holy smokes, I did not expect there to be so many!

Planted a ton:



Still have a half a box! 





I think we're going to need a bigger planter......


----------



## Kent (Jun 14, 2015)

What a great idea. Nice job.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks! I figured with this many I can plant most of them, just keeping a few for food, and by the time they are gone I should have plenty of my own growing well!
Plus, with the abundance of food in his indoor and outdoor gardens during the summer I don't need them as a food source just yet, but in 4-5 months I will. With an appetite like Odin's I have seen that it is best to plan far ahead.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 15, 2015)

MY dwarf mulberries arrived!





With a special bonus! A stella d'oro daylily! YAY ME!!!!!! Oh, and Odin, of course.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 16, 2015)

Trays doing beautifully!



Big hibiscus rebounding gloriously!




So. Many. Opuntia.



So many new aloe!



Agave and sempervivum still tiny but still growing! (lithops in the middle, those are mine!)



What? More Opuntia?



He is tired and full just thinking about the fall!



And, soon to come, starting opuntia macrohiza and opuntia humifusa from seed! YES! There are opuntia that are hardy in Minnesota! WHAT?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 20, 2015)

So, both of the packets of hardy opuntia recommend a cold period of 2-3 months before sowing, BOO! Of course I am just not that patient so I sowed three of each and put the rest in the refrigerator for now. If even one or two germinate I will be pleased, but with the rest I will start them at the end of the summer indoors and let them grow through the winter before putting them out in the spring.

This is a mix of my indoor and outdoor stuff, which for the next few months are outside, of course.
See the flats on the right side of the table? Yeah, those are his enclosure snacking trays, the growth is ridiculous! The grasses are nearly a foot high!



The basil is going to seed and it is making all the tiny bees so happy I just can't bear to cut them down, so they stay! and the small pot in the front are the dwarf mulberry trees! SO excited!



I moved all the opuntia pads into one long window box, no idea where in the house that will be living, but I have time to figure it out.



Indoors I am rooting more geranium (since my son knocked a couple of big branches off) and hibiscus, along with tons of aloe vera and the christmas cactus



And the sempervivum and 4 new aloes are all coming along nicely.



The agave are still adorable and miniature. So. Painfully. Slow!



Oh yeah! and I sowed the white mulberry seeds! We will see how much growth they put on during the summer before I decide if they will go outside permanently this year or not. I hope they can, I have no idea where I will keep them if I have to bring them in the house!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 22, 2015)

Dropped in a new tray this evening after he spent hours outside in the playpen and instead of going into his hide or the burrow he dug under the ramp, he decided to sleep in his new noms. Awwwwwww.
Delicious dreams, Odin!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 1, 2015)

Yep. This. Just. Happened!
These are two of the cactus pads I bought a few weeks back. I didn't think there was much of a chance to get a bloom after them being dried and shipped and knocked around by storms and everything, heck, I wasn't even sure they would root! This is FAR better than I could have hoped for! 

SO excited!!!!!!!


----------



## taza (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow thats great!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 2, 2015)

taza said:


> Wow thats great!


I know, I am just amazed! Now, do I feed the flower to Odin when it opens, or wait and see if it fruits? Decisions...decisions....


----------



## Ariza (Jul 4, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I know, I am just amazed! Now, do I feed the flower to Odin when it opens, or wait and see if it fruits? Decisions...decisions....


 I am sure Odin will love the fruit far more than the flower. Wait until the fruit is ripe and then remove the stickers and cut in half for him. There will be lots of photo opportunities with him sporting a messy red snout and a grin. And there will be more flowers aplenty in the future.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 5, 2015)

Ariza said:


> I am sure Odin will love the fruit far more than the flower. Wait until the fruit is ripe and then remove the stickers and cut in half for him. There will be lots of photo opportunities with him sporting a messy red snout and a grin. And there will be more flowers aplenty in the future.


Went out of town for the weekend and missed the first flower, but now I have even more!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 19, 2015)

I'M SO EXCITED!
A while back I mentioned that I bought two types of hardy cactus seeds, humifusa and macrorhiza. They both said to give at least a 90 day cold treatment before planting but I just couldn't wait, so I planted three of each and put the rest in the refrigerator. Look at what I found this morning!




I also noticed that one of the opuntia pads I ordered and left out as food has decided to go ahead and grow without my permission! I guess if it wants to grow that bad I have no choice but to add it to the pot and let it live it's life, right?




The agave are so freaking tiny I can hardly stand it, but they are still plugging along.



And the sempervivum are also still tiny but I am hoping by winter I can start popping them into his trays.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 11, 2015)

Well look at what I came home to after a week out of town! Two of the four new aloe I bought in the spring are sending out flower shoots, and the tiny hardy cactus I started a while ago has it's very first spines! Aww...how adorable!


----------

